# Life is Beautiful



## RMB

Greetings,
I'd like to translate the phrase "Life is Beautiful" into Latin. 
Here is what I have so far:
"vita pulchra est"
"vita bella"
"vita est pulchra"
"vita est bella"

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!
Cheers.


----------



## Anne345

"bella" is "lonely"

Order of words does not matter, "est" may be absent. 
The better one : "vita pulchra est"


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> "bella" is "lonely"
> 
> Order of words does not matter, "est" may be absent.
> The better one : "vita pulchra est"



You meant "The best one: vita pulchra est"   

I totally agree with you about the word order, but the best solution is to put "est" at the end.


----------



## RMB

Thank you so much for your help.
I'll attempt to explain where this phrase comes from, and hopefully this will confirm that "vita pulchra est" is an apt translation.
This phrase was written by Leon Trotsky. While being targeted for execution, he was staring out of a window and watching his wife in the garden. This scene inspired Trotsky to write that life is beautiful, even though his world was coming to an end. 

It's not exactly a physical beauty, rather each word is supposed to be complimentary of each other - beauty = life and life = beauty.

I hope that "vita pulchra est" is still the ideal translation.

Kind regards,
Ryan


----------



## Cathurian

I would say so.


----------



## RMB

Thanks so much for everyone's help!  Vita pulchra est seems like the way to go...

Kind regards,
Ryan


----------



## jlavet

I need to translate from English to Latin
Don't let the bastards get you down!
Help please.


----------



## Alberto77

Anne345 said:
			
		

> "bella" is "lonely"
> 
> Order of words does not matter, "est" may be absent.
> The better one : "vita pulchra est"


 
bella=pulcra , also in latin, so you could use both words. Of course usually you will find "pulcher, pulchra, pulchrum", so vita pulchra est,
ciao
alb


----------



## Shenanigana

Alberto77 said:
			
		

> bella=pulcra , also in latin, so you could use both words.


 
oh, really?? I always thought bella was the plural form of bellum and thus means "wars" ...


----------



## Alberto77

It is both actually, as can happen with many words in many languages ;-)
ciao
alb


----------

